# How to join the for sale section?



## JRPhotos (Oct 1, 2014)

I have some lighting equipment that I'd like to sell but see that it's closed to post?


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 1, 2014)

I thought this was still in beta. Hadn't realized that people had actually started listing items for sale.

Just sold a bunch of stuff (3 camera bodies and an assortment of lenses) to KEH on the 17th of last month. Wish I had known. I might have been able to sell here on CR.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm eligible to sell in that section, but I didn't sell anything during the beta. 

I though I got a message that the beta was ending soon, but I'm not sure exactly when the end date is.


----------



## Admin US West (Oct 1, 2014)

The beta was scheduled to end in October. CR Guy is working on revamping the website in a major way, so a decision to go ahead has been delayed until testing can be done on the new site.

Instructions to participate in the test are in site info. I've purposely restricted membership to those with multiple posts to avoid scammers signing up and ripping off members.

I'll extend the test mode for those who request it.


----------

